# CBBT Fishing Pier?



## Joe Fed (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if they are catching striper off of the CBBT fishing pier? If so, what are the best tactics or bait to use?


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

no fish,

read through the posts throughout the fall and you will not see much. I had one night that I got 3 off the beach, haven't gone to seagull yet this fall. figure it's easier on the pocket book to get skunked on the beach than paying 10 bucks to get skunked on teh pier. Good luck to you Joe Fed.

todd


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Oh yeah,

And welcome to the board....


----------



## Joe Fed (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks. Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## gotcha6/0 (Jul 13, 2003)

I havent seen many stripers caught this year from seagull but the ones ive heard of were either caught off bait or caught off a sting silver or some other lure wish i could be more help.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished Seagull Pier a couple times this year and got double skunked. 

When it gets colder and a north wind is blowing the action should pick up.

I like the Bass Assassin 5" Shads slow dragged on the bottom but I guess you can use just about anything. Seen Gotcha plugs and Bass Pro Shops Stump Jumper buck tails with plastic tails thrown out there as well.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yea Bassn...sorta my thoughts...why pay ten bux when chix or Lesner outfishes 100 to 1 based on the posts...the R


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

[ Yo [ R] 10 bux aint wastn money on feeshn is it ? lol


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I got 5 stripers and a 19 inch flounder when striper season first began at chicks beach. I cought them on a red and white crystal minnow. I would only go to seagull on a north wind because that seems to be the time its productive. I use 5 inch storms and 1 oz buck tails with a small plastic eel on it. l


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

i fished out at CBBT last night with good luck. i pulled one up and saw 5 others caught. all in the low 20's. don't know how it has been this year but last night was not that bad.

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------

